# TIAl turbo and exhust housing size (check this out)



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (check this out)*

As some of you might know ive had some problems with boost creep after 6000rpm.
TIAL told me to re-build wastegate routing and outlet piping.
http://www.dli-teknik.se did my new piping last night and we testdrove this morning....std euro time








Yes i managed to boost 2.67bar at 5500rpm today ..... YES thats 39psi















Something doesent make sense.
1:Turbinehousing is so small that i double checked part nr with TIAL.
its "0.82"
2:The GT35 spools BETTER then the small T25 GT3076








Makes no sence.
Turbine is bigger , compressor wheel is bigger AND exhaust housing should be bigger and not being able to put as high gas speed at the turbine at low rpm.
And with the extreme backpressure the turbo is making at 6000rpm this is confirmed once again.

check this out.
2007-2008 cast of 0.82 housing VS a 0.63 2009 casting








Check the housings larger area.
The 0.6 is larger then the 0.8 all the way.
And the A/R is just as large!!!!
















2007 cast vs 2009 cast. 0.82 oval shape vs 0.82 large round

























Im getting the new 1.03 from PAGPARTS on overnight shiping







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Propably woke Arnold at http://www.pagparts.com up this morning after the testing due to the time diffrence







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ill try to confirm with TIAL why they changed design.
I dont belive that someone does that if there isnt a problem.
The OLD 0.82 is propably a 0.6x
The new 1.03 might be 0.9ish or similar.
Tell me what you think.
The changes are easy to see.

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:25 AM 6-6-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:26 AM 6-6-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size ([email protected])*

Ok ...did some more testing and found some more info from my old dynos and street test
check this out.
We all know that gas mass will drive the turbine.
Smaller housing and more HP aka more mass will make gas speed faster until it gets to restrictive.
Check this out.
*RED * VR5 GT3076 T25 0.86 (flows a maximum of [email protected] back pressure)
*BLUE* VR5 GT35 TIAL 0.82 (flows a maximum of [email protected] back pressure)
*GREEN* R32 GT35 T3 1.06 (flows a maximum of [email protected] back pressure)
Ok?
Everybody still with me?
3 measuring points were taken for each car.
3000 , 3500 , 4000rpm.
Boost in BAR and test end at 1bar
*BLUE * VR5 makes a silly N/A 60WHP at 3000rpm with its 2.3L and aggresive cams.
*RED * R32 makes a silly N/A 122WHP at 3000rpm with its 3.2L and OEM cams.
Thats 62WHP more in mass at 3000rpm and a woping 66whp more at 4000rpm and it doesent even compensate for the 1.06.
The 2.3L should *never outspool* a 3.2L in a 0.82 vs 1.06 test








Not even the small GT30 with small T25 could outspool the R32









N/A dyno to show HP vs SPOOL.

Makes me wonder if the TIAL 0.82 is basicly a 0.6 or even a 0.55 when it comes to gas speed.

























_Modified by [email protected] at 11:14 AM 6-6-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:18 AM 6-6-2009_


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size ([email protected])*

Dunno if this came to mind but one of the reasons the housings appear smaller than a normal .63 or .82 T3 is b/c the SS housings have thinner walls than that of the cast iron ones.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (Savvv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Savvv* »_Dunno if this came to mind but one of the reasons the housings appear smaller than a normal .63 or .82 T3 is b/c the SS housings have thinner walls than that of the cast iron ones.

Hi , the comparision is between the TIAL new 0.63 vs the old TIAL 0.82.
My 0.82 is smaller then the new 0.63


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size ([email protected])*

Yea I got that part. I was more/less responding to you saying how the 1.03 is probably more like a .9. It might look like a .9 from the outside b/c of the wall thickness.
So did you get a chance to use the "revised" .82, or are you switching from the old style to a 1.03?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (Savvv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Savvv* »_Yea I got that part. I was more/less responding to you saying how the 1.03 is probably more like a .9. It might look like a .9 from the outside b/c of the wall thickness.
So did you get a chance to use the "revised" .82, or are you switching from the old style to a 1.03?

its just a guess.
ill go with the 1.03 because i cant afford another 500$ it the gen 2 cast doesent work.

if people with 2.8L-3.2L VR6 and with T3 0.82 GT35 would check were they hit 15psi i would be very happy.

Btw here are my 2 old 3076
0.64 vs 0.86
Look at the difference in both thickness and diameter

















compare to this









_Modified by [email protected] at 9:00 AM 6-7-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:05 AM 6-7-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size ([email protected])*

Foffa - stupid question, but could it just be product-labeling error? Something when wrong in the assembly line perhaps?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (Tom Long)*

I'm with that guy. Your .63 def looks more like Scotty's .82, and your .82 looks like the .63 I have for my 30r.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (Savvv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Savvv* »_I'm with that guy. Your .63 def looks more like Scotty's .82, and your .82 looks like the .63 I have for my 30r.

any part nr´s on your stuff?
i have 2831 written on the side of the housing.
Confirmed by tIAL to be the 0.82


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
if people with 2.8L-3.2L VR6 and with T3 0.82 GT35 would check were they hit 15psi i would be very happy.


i think around 3300 (2.8 12v), but it's hard to watch the tach while that's happening. lol


----------



## HURLEYRacing (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (TBT-Syncro)*

I have a .82 35r TiAL housing sitting on my desk and the number on the casting is 2853.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (HURLEYRacing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HURLEYRacing* »_I have a .82 35r TiAL housing sitting on my desk and the number on the casting is 2853. 

WTF!!!!








And TIAL confirmed my stuff in october 2008 
please take a picture so we can see if its gen 1 or gen 2 cast! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected]_vr6 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size ([email protected])*

I also have a .82 35r tial housing and its 2831 on the casting


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size ([email protected]_vr6)*

ill check mine too .. to see what number it says ..
35 .82


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (Issam Abed)*

Got it confirmed by TIAL that casting is changed.
But i really wanna know if anyone ever made any power with the .82 old cast.
600whp GT35 .82 dynos is what i wanna see.

I told Arnold at http://www.pagparts.com to tell em that i wanna have a discount for this 1.03 housing that im getting know.
Rumor says that TIAL are hard to deal with but this gen1 cast housing does not flow what it should.
Got such extreme backpressure.

And why do i have it when random kinetic kit dude doesent?
Extreme cams high rpm pulse tuned 200whp+ N/A 2.3L + NO backpressure 3.75 inch full flow exhaust + extreme large IC with large no back pressure pipes.
With 3inch exhaust and normal 2.5inch restrictive piping this would not happend








But we didnt have it on the small turbine and small housing T25 .86 even at 550whp












_Modified by [email protected] at 2:41 AM 6-9-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size ([email protected])*

hmmm no discount from TIAL.
Ill guess this post will stay on the web as a warning for power hungry guys.

ill guess some guys wonder how to calc A/R.
This pic should show a % in area difference on the rolled up cone that the exhaust housing actually is.

see anything funky?
first 2 are similar in size.
last is huge.
step should be in %+ size


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (Golf 2.0T)*

here's the part number of my GT35 .82 housing 2853

and a few detailed pictures of the housing itself


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (Golf 2.0T)*

Which one are you going to settle on ?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_here's the part number of my GT35 .82 housing 2853



This is correct. The tial part numbering system for these is really simple, its the A/R and the turbo its supposed to be used backwards. 
2853 = 35R .82


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
This is correct. The tial part numbering system for these is really simple, its the A/R and the turbo its supposed to be used backwards. 
2853 = 35R .82

How come my GT35 housing says 2831 ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_here's the part number of my GT35 .82 housing 2853

and a few detailed pictures of the housing itself











Hmmmm
look at the inlet vs the part nr 2831








nasty inlet ridge 
Hard to see due to the bad picture.
But it were about 1/5th of an inch high and 1/2 inch long.
Machined lip inside the acctuall housing.
nasty inlet ridge








Vs your large bore inlet part nr 2853


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size ([email protected])*

I was looking at that.. didnt make sense at all to me. The tial housings I have here all identically match the PN system. I cant speak for them as who knows but as long as we have been using them, this has been consistent. Might be something to ask about.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_I was looking at that.. didnt make sense at all to me. The tial housings I have here all identically match the PN system. I cant speak for them as who knows but as long as we have been using them, this has been consistent. Might be something to ask about. 

Jake at tial just told me that they had some sort of mix up with the nrs on the gen1 casting.
but its a .82


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
This is correct. The tial part numbering system for these is really simple, its the A/R and the turbo its supposed to be used backwards. 
2853 = 35R .82

2803 = GT3076R - 0.82 A/R
Just have to be careful on the compressor if it is 3071R or 3076R.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Just have to be careful on the compressor if it is 3071R or 3076R.

Huh? The SS housings for 30 frame are the same regardless of compressor size...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (Savvv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Savvv* »_
Huh? The SS housings for 30 frame are the same regardless of compressor size...

Sorry my post was not directed at you.
The only way you are going to know if it a 3071R or 3076R is by pulling off the *compressor* housing. i.e. if someone buys a complete unit not JUST the turbine housing.

Fred let us know the results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (Issam Abed)*

Finally!
1.03 is mounted and street tested!
Wastegate is in the exact same position so nothing is changed exept the housing ... and problems is solved.
The "0.82" is not even close to 0.82 flow due to the fact that a T3 0.82 can manage 650whp and would do even more on alcohol








The 1.03 is rock solid at 15psi from 4000-8300rpm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
First impression is that 1000-3000rpm its much slower then the 0.82 but at 4000rpm they are close ...hmmm strange
But the GEN1 0.82 is propably a 0.70 at tops and the GEN2 1.03 is propably a 0.90 compared to standard T4 and T3 housings.
15psi hit at 4000rpm with no greddy boost responce or rich fuel programmed.
Ill hit the dynos next week.
Dont think i can go 30psi+ due to the summer heat


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
But the GEN1 0.82 is propably a 0.70 at tops and the GEN2 1.03 is propably a 0.90 compared to standard T4 and T3 housings.

So basically you are saying that everyone out there with a V-band Tial 0.82 A/R GT3582R or GT3076R need to upgrade to a Tial 1.03 A/R in order to get the same effects as a T3 0.82 A/R?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 39psi GT35 TIAL turbo and exhust housing size (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
So basically you are saying that everyone out there with a V-band Tial 0.82 A/R GT3582R or GT3076R need to upgrade to a Tial 1.03 A/R in order to get the same effects as a T3 0.82 A/R?

The GEN1 i had is crap ...thats for sure
But i hope the GEN2 stuff is larger.
The GEN1 0.82 got the crazy back pressure ~450-500whp
1.03 also spools quick so ill guess it can either be compared to T3 1.06.

But if they dont have any problems with boost or dont measure backpressure then use what you have.

But the 1.03 works great.
Ill post dyno mid next week with some comparision logs vs 2008 GT3076


----------

